# Venison



## Bj Howard (Sep 30, 2019)

My first attempt at making venison snack sticks turned out awesome! The only problem I have is keeping them away from everybody so I have some to take fishing! Next are going to be venison jumbalaya snack sticks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2019)

Al'rigbt, good to hear/see, nice job.
*Like!*

Man if you want to keep them snack sticks for yourself, you're going to have to be a scrooge and get miserly with them.
Hide them bad boys or they will disappear.


----------



## crazzycajun (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks good did you use a kit or homemade seasoning. The venison jambalaya sounds interesting care to elaborate on the seasoning


----------



## Bj Howard (Sep 30, 2019)

I made the sticks using a kit but the jambalaya sticks seasoning is one I am making up. I'm putting in different kinds of peppers and seasonings. When I get it together I will post what I used and how it came out. Probably the end of the week.


----------



## Bj Howard (Sep 30, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Al'rigbt, good to hear/see, nice job.
> *Like!*
> 
> Man if you want to keep them snack sticks for yourself, you're going to have to be a scrooge and get miserly with them.
> Hide them bad boys or they will disappear.


I made 18 chubs of hickory stick too and I gave that to people to try instead of all my snack sticks. I vacuum packed the sticks in bags to take fishing and hid them underneath some turkeys in the freezer! lol


----------



## crazzycajun (Sep 30, 2019)

Bj Howard said:


> I made 18 chubs of hickory stick too and I gave that to people to try instead of all my snack sticks. I vacuum packed the sticks in bags to take fishing and hid them underneath some turkeys in the freezer! lol


Don’t feed the bears and for darn sure don’t give them any bacon


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2019)

crazzycajun said:


> Don’t feed the bears and for darn sure don’t give them any bacon




What?!?!
That's not fair!!
Bears are People too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks Great, BJ !!
Nice Job!
Like
WE shoulda warned you about hiding some!!

Bear


----------



## Bj Howard (Sep 30, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, BJ !!
> Nice Job!
> Like
> WE shoulda warned you about hiding some!!
> ...


Lesson learned the hard way lol!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 30, 2019)

they look great!


----------



## Bj Howard (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks smokerjim!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2019)

They look fantastic!!
Al


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 5, 2019)

Yours look great, but problem is looks are only casing deep.
No offense, but all commercial recipes of venison snack sticks I dislike and won't use due to over salted and the spice blend.

i'm really intrigued on your Jambalaya twist.  Are you planning to regrind after adding the trinity and rice?


----------



## Bj Howard (Oct 6, 2019)

I agree on the commercial products but this one is actually very good and not over spiced. It's nice and mild and we'll balanced. I do plan on regrinding after adding everything. I was hoping to get at it this weekend but other things came up so I plan on next weekend


----------

